# plant ID, think narrow leaf java fern



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Also called needle leaf java fern. I had this in a high light tank before which I tore down and I moved it to my 90. The plant is about 18 inches tall and the leaves look very much like java fern, did a search and it seems it might be narrow leaf java fern or needle leaf java fern.

Can anyone confirm?

Also, this was planted in a dirt tank when small and grew extremely well. Is this a type I can actually plant or is it like normal java fern and should be attached to something? Also, is this propagated the same as normal java fern as in remove a leaf and let it die for a month or so floating around in a tank till babies form on it?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

ok, this might actually be Balansae crypt. I was just trying to ID a plant I'm sure is a crypt and I see pics of the one I thought was a java fern.

So which one is it?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

is it growing from a rhizome or roots? I think it is balansae as well

Java ferns and anubias grow from a rhizome, crypt's grow from a rosette and are big root feeders. It's very easy to tell the difference...


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a nice looking plant whatever it is. I can see real potential in it


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Needle leaf java fern is the closest looking thing to that. You gotta check out the bottom and roots.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree with Sameer, the only way you're going to know for sure is looking at the rhizome or rosette and roots. My crypt balansae doesn't really look like that upon further investigation but my java fern looks very similar. 

You need to write down the names of your plants in the tank and keep that list somewhere, I do that for all my tanks and that way I don't forget, You'll save yourself a lot of time.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I need to make a video or lots of pics of all the plants I have and get the names for them. I only know exactly what a few of them are such as java fern, bleheri sword, water wisteria, micro chain sword. I have 2 or 3 different cyrpts, couple different vals and some stem plants that I don't know the name's of.


----------

